# TRAXION April 10- Dallas, Texas



## JojO CeL (Dec 27, 2001)

Traxion 
Dallas 
Lone Star Park
Dallas, TX

* All ages welcome 
*Saturday April 10th, 2004

Experience Multiple Themes Areas Featuring:

* A car show featuring the best of the Southwest with the biggest cash prizes in car show history!
* Timed autocross with a year long Racing School Scholarship up for grabs...Skip Barber Racing School anyone?
* Drifting Expo with World Class Drifters showcasing their skills as they tear up our track! Get in the passenger seat with a Pro Drifter for the ultimate THRILL RIDE!
* Sport Bike Arena featuring the Nations Top Riders performing extreme stunts like never seen before...
* Vendor Village stacked with local and national vendors selling and displaying thousands of the hottest products...
*Traxion Main Stage featuring world class hip hop artists, DJ's, and Turntablists...

http://www.traxionevents.com - launches January 1, 2004

For more information, car show inquiries, becoming a model, or becoming a promoter, please contact us at [email protected]

THE PAYOUT

BEST OF CLASSES
Best of Show ($3,000)
Best Crew Participation ($1000)
Best Crew Overall ($1,000)
Best 4 Door ($500)
Best 2 Door ($500)
People's Choice ($500)
Best Undercarriage ($250)
Best Bodywork ($250)
Best Interior ($250)
Best Vinyl Graphics ($250)
Best Paint and Finish ($250)
Best Engine ($250)
Best Audio/ICE ($250)
Best Performance ($250)

SHOW CAR CLASSES
Custom Class - 1 to 5th ($250, $150, $100)
Extreme Class - 1 to 5th ($250, $150, $100)
Ladies Class - 1 to 3rd ($250, $150, $100)
Wagon Class - 1 to 3rd ($250, $150, $100)
JDM Class - 1 to 3rd ($250, $150, $100) <-------Go JSPEK.COM!!!
Supercar Class - 1 to 3rd ($250, $150, $100)
Honda Class - 1 to 3rd ($250, $150, $100)
Civic Class - 1 to 3rd ($250, $150, $100)
Acura Class - 1 to 3rd ($250, $150, $100)
Mazda Class - 1 to 3rd ($250, $150, $100)
Toyota Class - 1 to 3rd ($250, $150, $100)
Nissan Class - 1 to 3rd ($250, $150, $100)
Mitsubishi Class - 1 to 3rd ($250, $150, $100)
Volkswagen Class - 1 to 3rd ($250, $150, $100)
Lexus Class - 1 to 3rd ($250, $150, $100)
Subaru Class - 1 to 3rd ($250, $150, $100)
Euro Class - 1 to 3rd ($250, $150, $100)
BMW Class - 1 to 3rd ($250, $150, $100)
Domestic Class - 1 to 3rd ($250, $150, $100)
Exotic Class - 1 to 3rd ($250, $150, $100)
Truck Class - 1 to 3rd ($250, $150, $100)
SUV Class - 1 to 3rd ($250, $150, $100)


----------

